# K&N PS-7027 bargain price



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Wal-Mart has the K&N PS-7027 oil filter listed for $4.86 on their app, free pickup at stores. I'm going to the stores near me to stock up on a few.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks foe the heads up



Barry Allen said:


> Wal-Mart has the K&N PS-7027 oil filter listed for $4.86 on their app, free pickup at stores. I'm going to the stores near me to stock up on a few.
> 
> View attachment 272067


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

K&N lists this as giving better performance due to more oil flow. I don't know about that marketing claim. I'm assuming this filter is just as good as what you can get from Fram as a basic filter. The Mobil1 filter is $15 at Wal-Mart and this is under $5, so it's fine for me.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Barry Allen said:


> K&N lists this as giving better performance due to more oil flow. I don't know about that marketing claim. I'm assuming this filter is just as good as what you can get from Fram as a basic filter. The Mobil1 filter is $15 at Wal-Mart and this is under $5, so it's fine for me.


Rockauto has OEM filters for under $8, I order 5 at a time and get them shipped for a decent price.


----------

